# Official Punknomad Mixtape Thread



## bryanpaul (Apr 5, 2012)

so yeah i've been wanting to start this thread for a while............. yup, pretty self explanatory.....upload a mix of files of music that you like so we can all download it......... 

was gonna put some cliche' ragtime/folkpunk/buskin jams on this first post.....but fuck that...i'm sure ya'll will help take care of that....i'm sippin and jammin out, so here's some straight up shitty random jawnts for ya ....hopefully yalls selection will have more coherence and structure..........don't be shy.... throw up a mix...................oh and i guess it'd be smart to keep it at a reasonable number of songs (?)...whatever that means

<BP's unemployed, drinkin his pop's beer all night mix>

1 rum rebellion-gotta go
2 ralph stanley-bound to ride
3 somebody tell me who dis is...cuz i dont know
4 the gobshites-drinking again
5 days n daze-over the yardarm
6 2nd st. rag stompers-trains and cops(cover)
7 cancerslug-the beyond
8 MERLE FUKIN HAGGARD
9 the skels-have a drink ya bastard
10 leper-what i be
11 rum rebellion-on call
12 NOFX-green corn
13 youth brigade-sink with california
14 you know it!...if you dont...fuck you
15 screeching weasel-my right
16 iron horse new slang(shins cover)

17 epic secret bonus (i'm drunk) track.......ensiferum-into battle

(18)..........super secret hip hop track....we so broke!


i'm sure you fuckers'll come up with some better shit than this...but somebody had to git the ball rollin


----------



## wehavethemap (Apr 5, 2012)

good call on that ralph stanley!


I can list some shit but ain't got the bandwidth for uploads
repulsion-horrified black breath, bloodbath - toxic death, rorschach - lightning strikes twice

I hope theres aa lot of huff to be posted in this one


----------

